
Applying deep learning to real-world problems: 3 lessons - rrothe
https://medium.com/merantix/applying-deep-learning-to-real-world-problems-ba2d86ac5837
======
passiweinberger
Great learnings! Love the lesson learned on GANs and "Black-Box-Models"! Thank
you, Rasmus, for sharing!

